# Looking For An Mqj Submariner - Or Whatever The 'new' Equivale



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

As the title suggests, I'm looking to see where I can get another MQJ submariner style watch. I can't find them on the bay for the life of me, although there are a couple of sellers selling 'Zeiger' submariners, which could well be the same watch as the MQJ.

I've had an MQJ for over a year now, and it keeps fairly good time, is solid enough for daily wear, and last week, I took it apart to sterilise the dial.

What I'm now planning/hoping to do is to make my own version of a milsub, based on the MQJ.

I've already got some rather nice 'transfers' for the dial - which will give it a suitably 'unique' look. A milsub for the rally enthusiast...

Anyway, if anyone can recommend an automatic submariner style that's as easy to mod as the MQJ and as cheap, then I'd be greatful.

Many thanks

Impster


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's one on ebay: 320931870380

and there's the bagelsport which looks pretty similar similar: 320891072906


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Well spotted. What search terms did you use to find it?


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

Impster said:


> Well spotted. What search terms did you use to find it?


I got the links from another forum. As for finding them myself, I usually just go by seller. Go-lala-go seems to be the only one which has been consistently selling them on ebay.

Titles are usually something along the lines of:



*NEW CALENDAR TIME BIACK DIAL AUTOMATIC WATCH*


Stainless Steel Automatic Mens Submariner Sports Watch

Fashion Men Water Resistant Stainless Steel Calendar Automatic Mechanical Watch


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for that.

Don't suppose you know what 'spec' watch face and hands will 'fit' the MQJ do you? Is it a case of 'make do' with 'glue' if it don't fit? (I rather hope it is for some reason).


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

The hand sizes are 1.0/1.50/0.17 (min/hr/sec) and the dial has a diameter of 29.06mm and feet at 54 and 28 minutes (when looking at the dial face). The dial opening has a diameter of about 29.20mm. At least that's correct for the first mqj I bought which was a couple of years ago now.

You should be alright with any parts that are for asian 21j or DG2813 or something similar. I believe the movement I had was an st-16.

You can always chop the dial feet and attach it with dial dots, and broach/crimp the hands to make fit (within reason). I used some seiko parts when I modded mine and had to chop the feet, and resize the min/sec hands from 0.90/0.20.


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Great. Many thanks for that - will come in very useful hopefuly.

I'll upload a pic when I'm 'done'.


----------

